# password protection for bootloader



## planner (Feb 21, 2010)

Folks,

Is it possible to password-protect the FreeBSD bootloader?

TIA


----------



## lme@ (Feb 21, 2010)

You can add

```
password='foobar'
```
to /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## planner (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

One note, it doesn't protect anything. The data can still be read off the disk.


----------

